# GA16DE Long Block



## RedB13 (Nov 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if Nissan sells new crate Long Block GA16DEs? The motor on my dad's daily driver 94 Sentra has seen it's last days and I figured I help him swap it out. He'd prefer this over a e-bay motor... Something reputable would be great. Not sure where to look. Searches seem to pull up engine swaps and used motors. Do you think I could just call a Nissan service dealer and have them order one?

Any info (besides "use search button") or weblinks would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Pick-N-Pull Website! The Nations Largest Used Auto Parts Super Store! these guys are really cheap if you have one near you. they have complete engines with warranty for around $140 for 4 cyl. i get a lot of my parts from them.


----------



## RedB13 (Nov 20, 2004)

RedB13 said:


> Does anyone know if Nissan sells *new* crate Long Block GA16DEs?


We're not really looking for a complete engine just a long block... from the cams to the oil pan, nothing really on the intake and exhaust side of things.

Thanks...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RedB13 said:


> We're not really looking for a complete engine just a long block... from the cams to the oil pan, nothing really on the intake and exhaust side of things.
> 
> Thanks...


Dude a new motor from a dealer will run you in the 4K to 5K range. Buy a quality used GA16 from Soko or another importer or dealer and be done with it...


----------



## ANNEX1600 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just felt like adding to this. There seems to be a company called JIS located in Texas that sells brand new long/short blocks and heads for the Ga16de.
the website is jisengine.com.
heres the specific ad on ebay:
eBay Motors: NISSAN 200SX SENTRA 91 - 94 ENGINE LONG BLOCK NLBGA16D (item 130197878093 end time Oct-09-08 15:52:00 PDT)

I can't afford it but it seems like a pretty sweet deal. 
Comments?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Not to be rude.*



ANNEX1600 said:


> Just felt like adding to this. There seems to be a company called JIS located in Texas that sells brand new long/short blocks and heads for the Ga16de.
> the website is jisengine.com.
> heres the specific ad on ebay:
> eBay Motors: NISSAN 200SX SENTRA 91 - 94 ENGINE LONG BLOCK NLBGA16D (item 130197878093 end time Oct-09-08 15:52:00 PDT)
> ...


Hey man not to be rude but this is almost a year old thread.


----------



## ANNEX1600 (Jul 2, 2008)

Did you know about this company? I never heard it mentioned, and it's not often you stumble acrross brand new engines. Seemed interesting enough to reply.



kizer24 said:


> Hey man not to be rude but this is almost a year old thread.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Never heard of them. But thats the way it is with most niche market companies. Give them a yell and see how they act over the phone. If you get a bad vibe, rudeness, complete lack of care for your business dont go with them unless its a last resort. Also google really is your friend even for this. Search the name and look for people pissy about them.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kizer24 said:


> Hey man not to be rude but this is almost a year old thread.


This post did not need to be made. 

Updating old threads with useful information pertaining to the subject is what we ENCOURAGE people to do. If other members search they are likely to find this thread and get useful information rather than creating a new thread. It does not always work that way but if this was utopia it would....


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Read the add carefully. That's a reman engine.


----------

